# Kodak Retina 1 type 141



## Bmxbarspin724 (Jun 8, 2007)

i found a camera at a flea market for 10 bucks. i didnt know how much it was worth but it looked fairly old, and for nostaligias sake i bought it. i looked it up on the internet and its a Kodak Retina 1 Type 141. i was wondering if any one has had experience with this camera, and how much it is worth. everything works except for the film advance lever. but im sure you could figure out a way to jimmy rig it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Retina I model 141 was manufactured between 1937 and 1939. There were a few lens/shutter combinations such as Kodak Anastigmat or Schneider Xenar in Compur or Compur Rapid. The version sold solely in the USA had an Ektar lens in Compur Rapid shutter.

It is fairly common, a few of them go on sale on Ebay and they do not sell for a lot. I sold mine to a Japanese collector a few years ago for $40.00

As to the wind up lever, I'm curious now because the type 141 does not have a lever, but a milled knob. It could be a different model altogether. If it has a wind up lever, then it's a Retina II type 150 and it's a rangefinder camera, not a viewfinder camera like the type 141.

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Bmxbarspin724 (Jun 17, 2007)

no it doesnt have a lever, i meant the thing that turns the film. i didnt know what to call it. im sure its the retina 1.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 17, 2007)

Is this the camera?

Kodak_Retina_I_141


----------



## Bmxbarspin724 (Jun 17, 2007)

ya thats it.


----------



## J.Ed (Jun 18, 2007)

Is the film counter at 0? the retinas count down and lock the advance at the end of the roll.


----------



## Bmxbarspin724 (Jun 18, 2007)

it goes all the way through. like ive cycled through it a bunch of times seeing what did what.


----------

